

Build search for objects and people in the physical space with Estimote SDK - jimiasty
http://blog.estimote.com/post/128190731930/estimotes-location-intelligence-platform

======
jimiasty
Hi, this is Jakub, Co-Founder of Estimote, Inc.

Last May we have announced a new robust mobile SDK for Indoor Location using
beacons: blog.estimote.com/post/118294444205/super-simple-and-accurate-indoor-
positioning-with

Today we are happy to announce that we have integrated Indoor Location with
#nearables and allow tracking objects in the physical space with tiny,
battery-powered beacons.

People who use mobile apps with our SDK opt-in to act as crawlers scanning for
nearby beacons and updating their position when they walk around..

Hope you enjoy our tech and I will be more than happy to answer any questions
here.

